# partitive er- necessary? (Ik heb tien)



## Tazzler

Hello,

I'm wondering if that, even though in English the partitive _of it/of them_ may be solely implied, the partitive _er_ must be used.

_I have ten (of them)._

_Ik heb tien._
_Ik heb er tien._

Are both correct? Or is only the second one correct?

Thank you.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

As far as I know, it cannot be left out as in English, but must be used, meaning that only the second sentence of yours is correct. 

There is an exception with "uncountable" words (like "geld"), where the partitive "er" is not used in the Netherlands (but apparently is in Belgium).


----------



## Shoshoni

The second sentence is correct, yes.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



Lemminkäinen said:


> There is an exception with "uncountable" words (like "geld"), where the partitive "er" is not used in the Netherlands (but apparently is in Belgium).


Some of the differences are explained here (in Dutch).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## martinemussies

As far as I can think of right now, you only leave the "er" when you use a word that has no plural. Like: "Ik heb water". As mentioned above, that is because we don't count 1 water 2 waters.

(There is a plural "wateren" but that is not what you mean )


----------



## Lopes

martinemussies said:


> As far as I can think of right now, you only leave the "er" when you use a word that has no plural. Like: "Ik heb water". As mentioned above, that is because we don't count 1 water 2 waters.
> 
> (There is a plural "wateren" but that is not what you mean )


 
Sorry but what are you saying? That you have to say 'ik heb er paarden' because 'paarden' is a plural?


----------



## guinguette83

You can translate er like the French en : j'en ai quatre, er is mostly followed by an indication of a number. That's the best I can make of it. Ik heb er paarden is not correct. Hoeveel paarden heb je? Ik heb er vier... that's correct. Just remember that and you'll be fine


----------

